# Teething?



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Mylo seems to have a wobbly tooth. He keeps pushing it with his tongue and pawing at his face on that side. I can see the tooth is a little red around the gum where this tooth is. He's just past 5 months... This is around the time for teething, isn't it? I gave him his bully stick to chew on and I've just given him a frozen rib so see if it helps sooth his gums. Have I done the right thing? Any advice? Thanks


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Yup, I would say he is at the teething age. Whenever we have one at this stage, we feed lots of frozen things; keeps them busy longer and the cold is numbing to them. Just keep an eye on it for any signs of infection; but it should work itself out naturally. =)

Frozen chicken feet, or pig ears (raw) cut into strips and frozen are favorite chews around here that give a good dental workout. Good luck!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks  He seems a little less bothered by it now after chewing on his frozen rib but he's still working at it with his tongue. I feel so sorry for him. I've never dealt with a teething animal or child before.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo seems to have a wobbly tooth. He keeps pushing it with his tongue and pawing at his face on that side. I can see the tooth is a little red around the gum where this tooth is. He's just past 5 months... This is around the time for teething, isn't it? I gave him his bully stick to chew on and I've just given him a frozen rib so see if it helps sooth his gums. Have I done the right thing? Any advice? Thanks


Kalisee just turned 6 months and has lost 2 teeth this week. We were playing tug of war and "plink!" on the floor and the other one she lost when chewing something. 
Not much you can do but give him things to chew on like you would a human child. Frozen things work nicely.

Happy teething, Mylo!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He seems to believing it lone now so I don't know if it's come out or he's just boredom wobbling it. Hope Kalisee is doing well with her teething and not in too much discomfort.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> He seems to believing it lone now so I don't know if it's come out or he's just boredom wobbling it. Hope Kalisee is doing well with her teething and not in too much discomfort.


She is fine so far, she hasn't complained  She actually has pretty much stopped biting us which was a big issue at a time...


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Get your last sniffs of puppy breath from Milo, teething is when it fully goes away. Also, just be forewarned, some dogs mouths _reek_ while they're teething because the loose teeth cause a build up of bacteria. So, if Milo gets a stink-mouth, it's okay and normal for a teething dog.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> Yup, I would say he is at the teething age. Whenever we have one at this stage, we feed lots of frozen things; keeps them busy longer and the cold is numbing to them. Just keep an eye on it for any signs of infection; but it should work itself out naturally. =)
> 
> Frozen chicken feet, or pig ears (raw) cut into strips and frozen are favorite chews around here that give a good dental workout. Good luck!


Frozen chicken feet were a favorite while Kerrigan was teething. She never went for the toys that were meant to be frozen for teething puppies.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks for all your helpful hints!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like the tooth is getting ready to fall out. Percy is 5 1/2 months now and I noticed last night that both his bottom canines are missing. Frozen bones sound like a great idea.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Just to let everyone know...the tooth came out. Not sure where though coz I haven't found it! I checked his mouth properly once I could get a good look and all of his front bottom ones have come out and I can see the whites of the ones coming through. There are also a few bigger ones missing at the sides. All seems to be going well so far and he's not made any fuss bless him.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Heres to strong new pearly white ones!


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Probably, he swallowed it. Most puppy teeth just get swallowed, it's the lucky, collectable few that actually get spat out.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I assumed he'd swallowed them. I just hope that if any get found I'm the one who finds them because the other half gets freaked out by teeth! 

Thanks Anna. Hopefully they will be beautifully white with all the bones and natural chews he gets


----------

